# Monument Aquatics, Washington



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to let you know, its closing as of next sunday, thats what we were told today when I went for my live foods.


----------



## Doozer (Mar 26, 2011)

*Monument Aquatics closure*

Hi, 

Does anybody know why they closed down.

Thanks

Dooz


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes I can offer some enlightenment,

the shop and owner/s spent £40.000 each and made nothing back, I used to use penshaw aquatics, a fantastic shop and he told me, he went down to see them.... but in honesty on the few occasions I used monumet aquatics it was not a good shop! sorry but I had to say that.
no profit e.t.c
and to be honest I thought it was closed already!


----------



## unsy10 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Enquiry*

Hi can anyone tell me what happened to the tanks and stock from monument aquatics from washington, as i am thinking about openeing a pet shop in sunderland and i am looking for tanks, any information would be appreciated

regards paul


----------

